# Oil fired hot water boiler, baseboard heat



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Not a bad lookin job sir. Was wondering why not quarter turn boiler drains for purge? Preference?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a buddy's house. He is in the supply business. I gave a list, he brought it home. In all honesty I prefer a traditional drain here; I find it more efficient having control over the flow of purge. Dahl mini boiler drains would have looked great here and I typically use them in other applications.


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Everything is easy to reach, no motorized zone valves to to constantly replace, isolation valves everywhere inc the expansion tank, everything secure and straight. Nice boiler job its easy to see you take pride in your work. Hopefully whoever wires it does the same.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quick question
Why black iron pipe?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Quick question
> Why black iron pipe?


Why not??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mpot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Nice job, that's explain where ya been all year!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Why not??


Idk you tell me that why I'm asking?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Eventually it will rust out


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Eventually it will rust out


You must not do or understand heating do you?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Enlighten me


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Enlighten me


When using the same boiler water over and over, the ph becomes netural and won't be coorsionive, providing there's no leak and no fooking die electric unions on system.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Enlighten me


There is no oxygen in a heating system , therefore no corrosion . When you bleed the air out of the closed loop system you've eliminated the oxygen.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> When using the same boiler water over and over, the ph becomes netural and won't be coorsionive, providing there's no leak and no fooking die electric unions on system.


That too!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> There is no oxygen in a heating system , therefore no corrosion . When you bleed the air out of the closed loop system you've eliminated the oxygen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Now I like you...


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Quick question Why black iron pipe?


Here I used it to speed up the install process. It saved a bunch of soldering and exact measuring. Anyways, I prefer ip connections whenever possible. Soldering wet sucks!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Now I like you...


Never doubted it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mpot said:


> Here I used it to speed up the install process. It saved a bunch of soldering and exact measuring. Anyways, I prefer ip connections whenever possible. Soldering wet sucks!


That too, also, black pipe and fittings give ya extra support with the zone valves and pumps til you properly hangered it later..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

mpot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


l

Looks good, my only critique is , why not steel the whole supply? You go from steel to copper then back to steel, just wondering?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> l Looks good, my only critique is , why not steel the whole supply? You go from steel to copper then back to steel, just wondering? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


This job was 'non profit' and my buddy/homeowner was supplying the materials. He could afford the pre-cuts w/my free labor and I enjoyed the remaining 1 1/2 copper tube...

If it were a normal job I would have stuck with blk until after flow checks and purge valves. Maybe

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

mpot said:


> This job was 'non profit' and my buddy/homeowner was supplying the materials. He could afford the pre-cuts w/my free labor and I enjoyed the remaining 1 1/2 copper tube... If it were a normal job I would have stuck with blk until after flow checks and purge valves. Maybe Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Got it. Nice job man!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Those pictures are worth saving, great for reference, nice work.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Nice looking work!
Only thing I would recommend for constructive criticism is to have a bleed valve between the expansion tank and isolation valve, making it possible to check the pre-charge on the bladder later without removing the tank.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

luv2plum said:


> Nice looking work! Only thing I would recommend for constructive criticism is to have a bleed valve between the expansion tank and isolation valve, making it possible to check the pre-charge on the bladder later without removing the tank.


Why would I have to remove the tank to check the air side? There is a shader on that side already. 
The isolation valve has a bleed to relieve the pressure on the exp tank. Might not be visible on these pictures

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

...Schrader valve

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> There is no oxygen in a heating system , therefore no corrosion . When you bleed the air out of the closed loop system you've eliminated the oxygen. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Until someone relocates a radiator or fixes a leak and had to drain system down for repairs or remodel. Then you would have oxygen enter system.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Until someone relocates a radiator or fixes a leak and had to drain system down for repairs or remodel. Then you would have oxygen enter system.


New water is never good for a heating system. After the initial water has been neutralized... And it's really a closed system...I can't imagine purging some water every now and then would still allow all that much corrosion. The boiler is cast. Manufacturer sends blk fittings and nipples with package. 
I service homes with piping systems comprised of all black steel and they have outlived the boilers that serve them.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Until someone relocates a radiator or fixes a leak and had to drain system down for repairs or remodel. Then you would have oxygen enter system.


Then if your concerned about it put milk in it? Makes bones strong, maybe cast also.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

As long as the system is maintained with no leaks, black iron pipe and fittings will last a century or more without problems. A lot more durable than copper, and cheaper. If you can use a lot of pre-cut nipples the labour isn't too bad either. The company I used to work for did all boilers with black iron.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I'm doing one right now in black iron.


----------

